# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emig

## Daja endri

Prsh. Di ndo kush si te bej letra italiane me leke.

----------


## Neteorm

Fallcifikuara e ke fjalen ?

----------


## Daja endri

Jo te rregullta me kontrat pune

----------


## Neteorm

veshtire shume..

----------


## StudioLigjore

Pyet ndonje te aferm qe ke ne Itali te gjej nje kontrate pune.

----------

